# Happy Easter!



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

HoPpy EAstEr, HauntForum 'Peeps'!









JustJimAZ, THAT is dementedly awesome! Is there a resulting 'Easter alien', too?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Easter!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(looking around for the normal people)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> (looking around for the normal people)


You expect to find normal people here? Good luck.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

This is where Easter eggs come from


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

debbie5 said:


> (looking around for the normal people)





Spooky1 said:


> You expect to find normal people here? Good luck.


HAHAHAHAHA that was pretty much what I thought too Spooky1 - closely followed by Deb should know better!


----------



## Slanks (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Happy Easter to all. Wishing safe travel for all who will.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

rotflmao!!! Wow what a was to start today! I love these


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

MUAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Easter to all the Hauntforum peeps!!!! Loved the pics that you guys posted. So demented and so cool!!!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I took this picture today. Doesn't Sam look Eastery?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hauntiholik, Very!!!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Happy Easter.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

You guys are all sick. No wonder I feel so at home here. Happy Easter to my peeps!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh, that silly rabbit!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those crazy bunnies


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Had my first peep ever today, I still don't like marshmallow's, no matter what time of year.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i second that scareme. very sick and twisted people. LOL. I wouldn't have them be any other way.


----------

